
Why high schools don’t teach CS: It’s the lack of teachers, but it’s way more - jseliger
https://computinged.wordpress.com/2019/12/16/why-dont-high-schools-teach-cs-its-the-lack-of-teachers-but-its-way-more-than-that/
======
jseliger
I think a lot of it is the money:
[https://jakeseliger.com/2019/10/15/teachers-and-the-
income-c...](https://jakeseliger.com/2019/10/15/teachers-and-the-income-
ceiling), which is another way of saying "lack of teachers."

